# TopGear Christmas Special 2019



## Derekh929

Ok just a heads up 29th Dec bbc2 9pm I cant wait to get some petrol head fun on the holidays


----------



## Derekh929

*Grand Tour Series 4?*

Ok Grandtour new series starts 13dec 2019 I did not like the first and second series but I'm hopping it will continue to improve this series


----------



## Jack

I never watched the last series of top gear but did hear in was an improvement on the last few. Couldn't get in to grand tour, pushed myself to watch the first series


----------



## atbalfour

Love any motoring show going. Grand tour bordering on entertainment rather than motoring these days lol


----------



## Derekh929

Jack said:


> I never watched the last series of top gear but did hear in was an improvement on the last few. Couldn't get in to grand tour, pushed myself to watch the first series


I really enjoyed the current set up it's well worth a watch , if your not still stuck in the past with Clarkson and Co:thumb:


----------



## Jack

Derekh929 said:


> I really enjoyed the current set up it's well worth a watch , if your not still stuck in the past with Clarkson and Co:thumb:


I was getting fed up with clarkson and friends, might give it a watch over the weekend.


----------



## bluechimp

I enjoy both, in fairness I think it was needed, the new Top Gear dynamic works well and the Grand Tour has taken its own route.


----------



## silver_v

Going to watch it be filmed in the 16th.

Lost in tv for free tickets


----------



## cangri

Top gear kinda lost my interest once the old hosts were gone.

And the new show was good in 1st season, but the rest were MEH


----------



## Kerr

Trailer is out.






I notice they've pushed the start time back to after the watershed. In thinking that might be for more colourful language?


----------



## Soul boy 68

Much better car content on You Tube IMO.


----------



## Kerr

90 mins to go. 

Bah humbugs go do something else. :lol:


----------



## Derekh929

Good job you reminded me I start a thread then forget about it myself :lol, been out for a long drive today Ballater and over the Lecht great day:thumb:


----------



## Cookies

I really enjoyed that. Looked like tough going in parts!!! 

The little (and big) cars were brilliant, and I was really surprised at how capable the little 106 was. 

One question, when the cars stalled after going through the river, surely it wouldnt have been as simple as just starting them up and going for it! 

Cheers

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy from Sandy

> One question, when the cars stalled after going through the river, surely it wouldn't have been as simple as just starting them up and going for it!


So long as the exhaust valves are above the water line and so long as the air inlet doesn't get under water then normally you are okay. Just don't try and re start the engine with the exhaust under water.


----------



## Mardgee

I enjoyed that very much. Heart is lusting after a 106 now!


----------



## Mikesphotaes

Excellent programme!


----------



## Derekh929

Have to say I enjoyed it, roll on the next one the scenery was stunning


----------



## DLGWRX02

I enjoyed it but it was spoiled by the rather crap free view reception we are suffering from at the minute, every 5 mins kept stalling and bricking out. Maybe i will enjoy it more if watching it on catch up.


----------



## JordanE

Meh it was average. 
I'll watch Chris Harris all day long on YouTube. 
The other two idiots are just that. 

The grand tour is less motoring more entertaining but that's why I watch it. 

If you want cars being reviewed YouTube and fifth gear is better than both 

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Leezo

I loved that episode, 
However my fondness of the s1 rallye, I was only thinking what a waste of a great little car.


----------



## Andyblue

Think the new series starts in a couple of weeks...


----------



## Kerr

Andyblue said:


> Think the new series starts in a couple of weeks...


26th January.


----------



## Andyblue

Kerr said:


> 26th January.


Cheers buddy. Interesting it seems to mainly only show Harris in the trailer ??


----------



## dode4

That’s was the first thing I noticed too???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerr

That trailer was for the cars. The messing about will happen too.


----------

